# 2 birds taming problem



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

i've had my 2 tiels for about 7 months

they've began to revert back to how they were when i got them from an aviary


the male, is aggressive when inside his cage, but completely friendly and stoic outside his cage

the female, seems like she wants to be aggressive, but she's too timid


they both hiss and bark at me, 


ive fed them millet many times, and i've handled them daily since i've gotten them


they are attempting to mate but i've stopped it because i'm not suited to care for baby tiels


if it helps at all

the cage is ALWAYS open, i keep their wings clipped, and i take them to a vet for the nails and beaks

there is a ladder on the floor if they need back up when i'm not around


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It sounds like they are extremely hormonal which is why they are being nippy with you. They aren't reverting, they are just being hormonal. To reduce their hormones you need to increase their night time hours to 12-14 hours a night. You also need to rearrange the inside of their cage, provide less soft food, and if you can move their cage to the side of the room. All of this should be sufficient enough to throw them off.


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> It sounds like they are extremely hormonal which is why they are being nippy with you. They aren't reverting, they are just being hormonal. To reduce their hormones you need to increase their night time hours to 12-14 hours a night. You also need to rearrange the inside of their cage, provide less soft food, and if you can move their cage to the side of the room. All of this should be sufficient enough to throw them off.


but the gray one has always been nippy, just it's more agitated now, so if i do a complete rearrange it will be fine? is leaving the cage open 24/7 still a good idea? they like to sleep on top of the cage cuddled together,

they seem stressed when locked completely inside the cage


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's completely up to you whether you lock them up at night or not. I lock mine up at night because I had one die during a night fright when he crashed into the wall. If he's always been nippy doing these things will only decrease his hormones and he'll be like he was before he became more aggressive. It wont make him any tamer.


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> That's completely up to you whether you lock them up at night or not. I lock mine up at night because I had one die during a night fright when he crashed into the wall. If he's always been nippy doing these things will only decrease his hormones and he'll be like he was before he became more aggressive. It wont make him any tamer.


aww  im sorry for your loss,

in the aviary, the male was the alpha male of the aviary, could that be a reason why he's sometimes nippy?

he does nothing except sing and serenade the female when in the cage though 


my pure white cockatiel female has nightmares a lot as well, is there any reason as to why?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Tiels are just very jumpy. A shadow could scare them. Its a good idea to have a night light near the cage. Tiels aren't dominant so it has nothing to do with being the alpha male since in tiels that doesn't exist. He could've been more aggressive because he was hormonal though.


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Tiels are just very jumpy. A shadow could scare them. Its a good idea to have a night light near the cage. Tiels aren't dominant so it has nothing to do with being the alpha male since in tiels that doesn't exist. He could've been more aggressive because he was hormonal though.


he was the "bully"

chasing all the other tiels away, but had no mate the whole time in the aviary, i got him because of his youth and he sings alot lol


----------

